# Sprayer cart version 1.0 lol



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

To hell with carrying gear across campus! $50 & an hour to build









2' * 4' * 4' tall With heavy duty casters for rolling on rough pavement.

Now to pick what color to paint it....


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, you've invented the flatbed cart!!!!

Better patent that bad boy - Quick!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

My next apartment complex covers 6 city blocks. I needed a ride, lol


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Tonyg said:


> Hey, you've invented the flatbed cart!!!!
> 
> Better patent that bad boy - Quick!


Roflmao...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Driftweed you came to the right place for help picking the color for your new invention, the guys and gals here are experts and will chime in any moment to give you their porfessional advise.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Im thinking fluorescents....


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

You might need some braces to support the push bar and help keep stuff from falling off.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

And spinners.


Dude go buy this
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-4-ft-Portable-Rolling-Scaffolding-PS-48/100658408#.UlqhwhAY0VE


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Yeah I noticed that last nite when i took her on the maiden voyage.

Oh yeah, I gotta name it too...hmmm


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.uline.com/BL_1802/Handi-Movers?keywords=Flatbed Carts

http://www.uline.com/BL_1817/Wood-Platform-Trucks?keywords=Flatbed Carts

http://www.uline.com/BL_1866/Metal-Platform-Trucks?keywords=Flatbed Carts

http://www.lowes.com/pd_57039-1281-...Ntt=cart&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=cart&facetInfo=


http://www.target.com/p/radio-flyer...i_sku=681812&gclid=CKqm6ZODlLoCFbCDQgodRnYAXQ


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Oh yeah, I gotta name it too...hmmm


Icarus


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Bender said:


> Icarus


Or iCart and paint it red :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tonyg said:


> Or iCart and paint it red :thumbup:


They don't come in red yet, have to wait for iCart 6. They only come in gold now, oh and there's a slightly less cool cheaper version.....the iCart C.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

driftweed said:


> To hell with carrying gear across campus! $50 & an hour to build
> 
> 2' * 4' * 4' tall With heavy duty casters for rolling on rough pavement.
> 
> Now to pick what color to paint it....


Nice setup

Just needs a built in sound system like i just installed on my ladder


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Just realised it cant be real with out pics silly me 


The tape version was ok until it fell of then i up graded it with a cable tie : ) 

i think after your paint job plus adding some sounds your cart surely will
Be 1.5 model maybe 2.0


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Best spraying platform there is IMO for what ur doping. and they leave em out all over the place.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

driftweed said:


> To hell with carrying gear across campus! $50 & an hour to build
> 
> 
> View attachment 19807
> ...


The handle needs a brace and the sides need a lip. Paint it and show it off.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe add some vinyl for the base


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> Maybe add some vinyl for the base


Trying to take it out of the 50$ price range I see. I suppose on a budget he could slap some vinyl squares like they sell in the box stores. Of course some scraps of rolls would be cheaper. Or maybe better yet grip tape from skate boards.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I'm liking the grip tape idea...


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

driftweed said:


> I'm liking the grip tape idea...


It is all yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Update:

Well, the wheels weren't heavy duty enough. Loaded 8 5gal buckets on her and made it about 50 before two of them came off.

Thankfully, I am right next to walmart, so I improvised.



















Back to the drawing board


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Update:
> 
> Well, the wheels weren't heavy duty enough. Loaded 8 5gal buckets on her and made it about 50 before two of them came off.
> 
> ...


I hope you paid for that, from what I remember you don't like the illegal stuff.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I actually got permision from a manager when i walked over to snag lunch. They will be returned monday.

However, it did give me ideaz on what to look for in a cart.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Where are you going to sit while you're being pushed around?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

uh...on the edge opposite the handles of course....


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Update: Well, the wheels weren't heavy duty enough. Loaded 8 5gal buckets on her and made it about 50 before two of them came off. Thankfully, I am right next to walmart, so I improvised. Back to the drawing board


I love the shopping cart! Looks like a homeless person got a painting job. I mean that in the nicest possible way. 
Btw have seen these rolling tool boxes? It fits an airless like yours , a five gallon bucket, and misc stuff, and you can wheel it around. Even locks. 
http://t.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-37...u=202300294&ci_kw=&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I have been considering something like a utv or golf cart for complexes this large...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Personal scooter (should have borrowed that from Walmart) and trailer, done. If Walmart won't let you borrow one, and your health insurance won't pay for it, grab one from the OPPU thread. There's a whole bunch of them lined up out front....sorta like a geriatric biker bar.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

http://carbondale.craigslist.org/sno/4100597538.html

here we go... very seriously debating on this one for these large complexes


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> http://carbondale.craigslist.org/sno/4100597538.html here we go... very seriously debating on this one for these large complexes


You got to be joking
If you want a vehicle buy a hoopdee.
a hoopdee is if u don't know a like 2 -5 Hun dollar car. Could be a truck I guess. 
when I was comin up one of my first gigs was apt turnovers. the job came with a apt. And very little money but it was a good time. Party, party party.
anyway I always had a hoopdee. never left the complex. Bought it there and left it there when it wouldn't start no more.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Your 20 salesmen must be cringing right now...


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Your 20 salesmen must be cringing right now...


? 

I am a 1 man show w/the occassional helper (for now at least)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Is the lamp for pushing the cart at night?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Well... I figured as long as were going ghetto, why not go all out hehe (most rooms had no ceiling lights)


----------

